# Calculating handicap from a 9 hole round?



## mrobbie (Jun 17, 2008)

Can anyone give me advice on how to calculate your handicap change based on a 9 hole round?


My thought was that I simply take 1/2 handicap, and calculate the stableford points on the 9 based on this handicap number.  Then any points above 18 was the drop based on category, 17-18 was buffer, and anything 16 or below was +0.1.  For full handicap on 18 holes, buffer was 33-36.

So, for example, 16.4 handicap, 22 points from 9 holes = 4 better than 18 points x 0.3 (cat 3 handicap) = 1.2 drop.  New handicap = 15.2

But, I read somewhere about needing a minimum of 13 holes to get a handicap round, or combining 2 x 9 hole rounds to give you 18.  So, Sunday's 15 points and last nights 22 points = 37, so 1 x 0.3 = 0.3 drop.  New handicap = 16.1

I'm confused.  I have a spreadsheet that works out the 18 hole handicap for me, but I've missed out the 9 hole logic (if there is any)

Any info appreciated

Cheers


----------



## Doh (Jun 17, 2008)

CONGU RULES
Still states that a handicap has to be obtained by submitting 3 cards over 18 holes.
Although they are now allowing handicaps to be ADJUSTED in 9 hole comps.


----------



## mrobbie (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes, its the adjustment part that I am looking for.  Was my logic of 9 holes stabelford adjustment or the combination of 2 9 hole rounds correct?


----------



## SS2 (Jun 17, 2008)

All the detail is at:

http://www.congu.com/template2.asp?pid=52&parent=33&parent2=52

Clause 22.3 defines how to calc your 9 hole handicap

[Exact Handicap + Nine-Hole SSS â€“ (Nine-Hole Par x2)] / 2

Clause 22.5 says you add up your stableford for the 9 holes, then add on 18points to get your stableford total.

Clause 22.9 defines the buffer zones.

As Doh points out, CONGU now allows hcaps to be adjusted after certain qualifying 9 hole rounds but not obtained in this way. Also, category 1 golfers are excluded.


----------



## mrobbie (Jun 17, 2008)

Ok, based on CONGUâ€¦

Sunday = 15 points from 9 holes, plus 18 'neutral' points = 33 points.  Buffer = 35-36 therefore handicap +0.1.  New exact handicap = 16.5

Monday = 22 points from 9 holes, plus 18 'neutral' points = 40 points.  Buffer = 35-36 therefore handicap -1.2 (4 points x 0.3).  New exact handicap = 15.3

Does this look right?

I know its nothing official, and I don't intend it to be - there is no SSS involved - just par for the holes, stroke index and the resulting stableford points.  Handicap worked out from there. 

I just want to track it as I am fed up playing against people with a 24 handicap that they have had for 5 years despite playing social games every week and realistically playing off 16-18.  At least this way I can give something along the lines of an accurate handicap.  

When I return to the UK I'll be heading straight to a club fo rmembership & official handicap to get back into playing weekly/monthly medals.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 29, 2011)

lecemokedneda said:



			l
		
Click to expand...

MODS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Seems like all the nutters are gravitating our way


----------



## chris661 (Sep 29, 2011)

I know!


----------

